# !

## almira

http://www.nalog.ru/index.php?topic=forms_gosreg312fz

----------


## almira

,     ,    !

----------


## Leila

*almira*,   .           ,        .

----------


## jstyle

??

----------


## almira

-

----------


## jstyle

, ...        :yes:  !!     1   :Big Grin:

----------


## Leila

*jstyle*,    -   :Smilie:

----------

?

----------

13

----------

,

----------

13 
.5.2

----------

...
  !
 ""   - .

----------


## Leila

**,  ?   :Smilie:

----------

,  14-,  ?           ?

----------


## 73

11      ,    .........
   ?

----------


## Polza

,    ...  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ?


  :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin: 
  . ""  :Big Grin:

----------

> 11      ,    .........
>    ?


  :Smilie: 
, ""  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ...


  !  "" !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Polza

> , ""


    ,  



> :
>   "" !


?  :Smilie:

----------


## Leila

> . ""


,    ,   .,  ,     :Wink:

----------

> ,


  :Big Grin: 
   ,    ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## mnogofirm

*Polza*,      .           :Smilie:

----------

> , ""
> 
> 
>     ,  
> 
> 	:
> 
> 
> 				:
>   "" !


 "" ,   " "  :Big Grin:

----------


## Polza

> 


  :Smilie: 



> "" ,   " "


 ,   , ,  ,  ,     .    .   ...

----------

:
  4


 " ___" __________ 2009  ______

----------


## mnogofirm

*Polza*,            :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Polza

*mnogofirm*,       ?    :Smilie:   , ,        :Wink:

----------


## marmot

,      ? (.12001  2 .6 -?   ?)

----------


## Her_man

> ,      ? (.12001  2 .6 -?   ?)


      ,     .

----------

))        -?     ...    1     .  ((

----------


## AVK

> ?
> 
>     ,   .
> 
>      ,   .


      ?
         -    (. ,    )????
    -   .
  -      ,       .       -    ,

----------


## AristoS

> ?
>          -    (. ,    )????
>     -   .
>   -      ,       .       -    ,


 AVK.
  (.. ,  ).
      ,       ,      ().
 -    ...

        -    ,  .

   ,    ? ( - ?)

----------


## Her_man

> - -    ,      .


    -  .      ,   ,    ,    (  )    . :Smilie: )       -    ...
   ,  :  (   )      ,       - "    !" :Redface: 

  ,    ... :yes:

----------


## Her_man

.
     ,     .
       ,     . ,      ** ,       - "" .
,           "" -  ,    "-".  ,            , ,      ,        .
 AristoS             . ,  . ,             -   ,    ()    .

    -  ,       .  ,       .     ,       , ...  ,   ... :Wink:

----------


## Leila

*Her_man*,   39- ...    :Smilie:

----------


## AristoS

> .
>      ,     .
>        ,     . ,      ** ,       - "" .
> ,           "" -  ,    "-".  ,            , ,      ,        .
>  AristoS             . ,  . ,             -   ,    ()    .
> 
>     -  ,       .  ,       .     ,       , ...  ,   ...


 .
     (  ,     - 50/50).

----------


## alie21



----------


## AVK

,     ?         ,  ,  ?

----------


## k3n

> "4.      ,       30  2004 . N 329 "    " (   , 2004, N 31, . 3258; 2006, N 32, . 3569):
> )   5.2.3.1 - 5.2.3.4  :
> "5.2.3.1. *      ;*
> 5.2.3.3. *      ;*
> [/I]


        ...   5.2    ...      : 5.2.3.2, 5.2.3.4, 5.2.3.5,        ...         ...     ""  .

----------

?
  46-        () .

----------


## .

> ?
>   46-       () .

----------


## AristoS

> ...   5.2    ...      : 5.2.3.2, 5.2.3.4, 5.2.3.5,        ...         ...     ""  .


 ...
     -...

----------


## Her_man

?
,  ,          *k3n*. 
,  ,    ...
,   ,     -     -.    AristoS -         .  - ,      -   .  "  "      :
)      (!)  312-;
)        .
     ...  :Wink:

----------


## k3n

> ?
> ,  ,          *k3n*. 
> ,  ,    ...


   ,     ,   -   .       .        .       ,      ,      ...         Atistos .
 ,      .
    129-  :
 4, .2. **  ** ,    ...  .
 5, .3... **       ,   **        ...   .
 6, .2 **           ...   .
 6, .3. **       ...   ...
 9, .1 ** ,    ,    ...   .
 12, )   ** ,    ...   .
 ...
 ,   (     )  ,        ,             .     ,    .        ,  .    ,         .    .

----------


## Her_man

,   . ,      -     :Wink: 




> , **   .


 .     -  . .              ... ,    .
  ?         ,       - ...

----------


## AristoS

> ?         ,       - ...


  .... ... , ....  ...

----------


## . .

:    (. )        (. )   2009 ,        .      !    ?  ,        ,       !  ? ?

----------


## stas

,      ,       .

,           -     .

----------


## stas

:

   ,     

http://www.gnivc.ru/Default.aspx?id=241

----------

